# How to keep a horse from gnawing at a leg wound??



## Drizler

My daughters small quarter horse got himself tangled in a feed net and got hung by his foot all night long in 10 F weather in mid December. He got cut down alright and had a deep gash along the upper part of his hoof where the leg meets the hoof, particularly along the back. It's been a while now and he still won't walk on it except to hop. The vet gave him antibiotics and we kept it wrapped well. It seemed to heal well though ht began to gnaw at it. Every day it seems he chews the wraps off and leaves a bloody mess all about the wound area. Before he chews it it looks fine and the vet has been by and looked at it and stated it was healing well. 
Is there any sort of mechanical means of isolating that foot so he can't chew at it? I was thinking of some sort of wrap using a piece of thin aluminum flashing held on by duct tape and wrapped via the bottom of the hoof so it doesn't ride upwards? Has anyone had such an situation and found a remedy?


----------



## SFM in KY

First thing to try may be to spray something on the bandage called "Bitter Apple" which is something they use to keep dogs from chewing. Non-toxic and some horses don't like it either, though some don't seem to mind it much.

Is this a rear leg? If so, my Dad rigged a setup years ago on a yearling we had. Put on a halter and a surcingle (he fixed one from a cinch and long latigo strap). He then cut a willow switch (you could probably use something like a 1" dowel) to a length that would go from under the halter back to the cinch. He rounded the ends and notched it at both ends, tied baling twine at both ends in the notch (and glued it as well) and then tied to the halter ring and cinch ring, so the switch ran between the front legs. This way the yearling could not turn her head to reach the rear leg.

Depending on where it is, he may be flexible enough to get it far enough forward to reach anyway, but that is what I'd try.


----------



## fetch33

Grazing muzzle?


----------



## Lisa in WA

There is a neck cradle you can get...check the internet. It prevents them from bending their neck but not grazing.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Here are two different kinds:
http://www.amazon.com/Abetta-Wooden-Cradle-Natural-Horse/dp/B002HJ1OO8

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....rce=froogle&utm_medium=free&utm_content=25939


----------



## Lisa in WA

If you MUST use a hay net, I'd get a hay bag instead. Otherwise, I prefer feeding from the ground. It's more natural, keeps the airways clearer and helps not to build those pesky muscles underneath the neck.


----------



## mamahen

I wouldn't try the flashing - another cut waiting to happen. 

Grazing muzzle or neck cradle sounds perfect. 

Sounds like it still hurts him for some reason. Maybe some nerve damage going on?


----------



## jennigrey

There's a type of stretchy self-clinging wrap that has a nasty taste impregnated into it. I don't know if it works better, worse, or the same as the different sprays you can get to apply to keep critters from chewing on things. If you do get a spray (there are many different kinds) make sure it is one that's approved for spraying on an animal's bandaging. Some of them are made with capsicum and I imagine it would only take one or two molecules of that stuff to burn like bloody blazes in a wound. I'd opt for the neck cradle, myself. It's like an E-collar for horses. They are a great thing to have on hand.

Hay nets are a blight. The must be tied up high to avoid entanglement when they are empty, but horses aren't meant to be eating up off the ground like that. As mentioned, they tend to inhale dust and particles when they pull hay from the net. Also, the upper and lower teeth only align correctly when the animal is in the "grazing" position. When they are made to eat up off the ground, their teeth don't wear evenly and the horse develops dental problems more rapidly. Some horses are better than others about pulling out a mouthful of hay and then dropping their nose down closer to the ground during chewing.


----------



## jennigrey

Bandaging might be too tight or otherwise uncomfortable. Healing wounds just tend to itch as well.


----------



## southerngurl

If the bitter apple isn't enough (herbivores eat bitter things so sometimes it's not enough), get some good hot cayenne powder and mix with a little water and spread on it, avoiding the edges so it doesn't get on the skin.


----------



## Otter

Something that you (probably) don't have to buy and can just run out to the barn quick and do.
Laundry detergent, preferably powdered.
Get a spray bottle full of water and mist the bandage (after it is already on the horse) so the outside surface is just a little damp and then grab a big ol' handful of laundry detergent and rub it on the outside of the bandage. If all you have is liquid, apparently that doesn't taste quite as nasty but grab a brush and paint some on if it's all you've got.

Yes, they can eat it. At least the amount that would actually stick to a bandage won't hurt them in the least - it's not like your drenching him with it. 

Quite often this is all you need to do. If he still wont leave it alone I'd go for the neck cradle. Make sure your bandage is not too tight or _nothing_ will keep him from it - it is very easy to get a bandage too tight on a horse's leg. The detergent tastes pretty nasty and has the benefit of getting that bandage nice and clean when you throw it in the wash.

Just a caution, if you've already tried (or decide to try) the pepper - throw the bandage out afterwards. Capsicum (the "hot" in pepper) is pretty resistant to washing. You'd be surprised how many times you can wash it and still feel a little burn once body heat has warmed it or it gets a little damp.


----------



## time

Put something on the outside of wraps. Cayenne pepper powder usually works the best but i've used just about anything that smelles and tastes bad.

I would not restrict a horses movement in any way unless i was doing regular checks such as hourly visits day and night. If they roll or otherwise get themselves in a pickle, they will fight the restriction even if they had been used to it.

For many horses, wraps do not feel right at first. They will walk funny the first time they are wrapped and they will try to remove them. The wound does not need to be bothering them to do this. We often wrap young horses in training that do not have any problems to get them used to it. They are often chewed off by morning. Most get used to wraps and are no longer a problem. Some take allot of work and ruined polo's and quilts.

I can't say for sure without seeing it but my first impression is that your horse is probably scrapping proud flesh when chewing on wraps. They can't feel the proud flesh and though it will bleed allot, does not do damage to the wound. It's just a guess without seeing it though.


----------



## Lisa in WA

time said:


> I would not restrict a horses movement in any way unless i was doing regular checks such as hourly visits day and night. If they roll or otherwise get themselves in a pickle, they will fight the restriction even if they had been used to it.


If you're referring to the neck cradle they're usually pretty flimsily built so that they come apart fairly easily in case of trouble. I know a woman who had to keep her horse (recovering from EPM) in a cradle 24/7 for several months to help support the neck.


----------



## time

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> If you're referring to the neck cradle they're usually pretty flimsily built so that they come apart fairly easily in case of trouble. I know a woman who had to keep her horse (recovering from EPM) in a cradle 24/7 for several months to help support the neck.


No, I didn't have anything specific in mind. There are instances where physical restriction is neccissary.

I would point out that the devices mentioned so far, while they would prevent a horse from chewing wraps, they would also hinder feed and water intake.


----------



## jennigrey

No, they can still eat, graze and drink with the neck cradle on. Poooooooooosibly get at a forehoof if they are determined.


----------



## wr

How fast is tearing up his dressing? If it takes a while, you might want to consider using a disposible diaper and hold in place with a couple layers of spiral wrapped duct tape. 

OCD in horses seems to turn up when they're confined to stall so it may help to give him a few toys.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl

My pony has and wear a grazing muzzle. They do not hinder eating or drinking. He drinks fine and eat just a little slower than normal.


----------



## Drizler

jennigrey said:


> There's a type of stretchy self-clinging wrap that has a nasty taste impregnated into it. I don't know if it works better, worse, or the same as the different sprays you can get to apply to keep critters from chewing on things. If you do get a spray (there are many different kinds) make sure it is one that's approved for spraying on an animal's bandaging. Some of them are made with capsicum and I imagine it would only take one or two molecules of that stuff to burn like bloody blazes in a wound. I'd opt for the neck cradle, myself. It's like an E-collar for horses. They are a great thing to have on hand.
> 
> Hay nets are a blight. The must be tied up high to avoid entanglement when they are empty, but horses aren't meant to be eating up off the ground like that. As mentioned, they tend to inhale dust and particles when they pull hay from the net. Also, the upper and lower teeth only align correctly when the animal is in the "grazing" position. When they are made to eat up off the ground, their teeth don't wear evenly and the horse develops dental problems more rapidly. Some horses are better than others about pulling out a mouthful of hay and then dropping their nose down closer to the ground during chewing.


Hay nets sure are a blight. She had this one hung impossibly high where no sane horse could ever get into it. That just made it all the worse when he got hooked up as he was hanging almost off the ground. I really wonder about the old boy about now. He tries to gnaw at it though by putting double wraps and some capsan spray on it he doesn't get through. The Doc was up yesterday doing some heavy excavating in the area of the back of the hoof area where it is separated. What surprised us was that he isn't doing much dancing for his digging so deeply in there. His estimation is that the hoof is likely going to slough off. He is also concerned about the possibility of nerve damage in the shoulder as he is doing a lot of twitching there never mind his not seemingly having much sensation in the foot itself. For the time he recommended soaking in epsom salts at least once a day to keep the wound area clean. Going to have an equine vet drop by next week though as ours fully admits he doesn't do many horses and never has. Could go either way though at this point. She found a couple articles about horses that lost a hoof and came back but like anything with horse injury I am skeptical. At least he isn't her jumper, just a big mutt pony she got for a song and has been training to be a lesson horse.


----------



## time

That's some tough luck.

I have seen hooves grow back after losing them from bad absess but I don't know how likely it is.

I hope he heals up for you.


----------



## rider

If you have the old style buckle up overshoe cut the foot part off and buckle the top part of boot around the leg it will cover over the hoof where you cut the foot part off them tape to horses leg, but the grazing muzzle and cribbing collar work great also. it is amazing how they heal my mom had a horse all but pull his hoof off, took year to heal the hoof is kind of odd shped but he is sound as can be, also had a mare totally tenderize the inside of back leg hoof to hip dont know how it happened vet said she would never be sound but its been 3 years it still is swollen at hock and she chews at that area but she is sound to ride i worked cows on her all last summer


----------



## kscowboy

what kind of bandages are you using ? had a similar injury to my paso and i used the self sticking wraps from valley vet and wrap under the foot and basicly make a soft cast. took me a half hour each time to cut this stuff off


----------



## Drizler

The real equine vet was over yesterday. Sure enough the hoof is going to slough off, it's half or more off already with some growth started below, 2 months worth. This is going to be a major hassle. Right now he is bedded down in a small half stall in a foot of straw and soft bedding. He is going to be on tiny stall lockdown probably most of the year. Of course that's providing the horse himself can deal with with being locked up like that. So far so good but he has always been almost completely free ranging so who knows. That daily soaking and bandaging as well as nearly constant dose of antibiotics is going to get old quick but at least she has gotten good at wrapping the leg. Doc agreed that it's good he is a stout big pony rather than a thoroughbred so he may well make it back to be of some use riding again eventually. That's providing he can get used to total lock down and keeps eating. Time will tell on all of that. Does anyone know of any places online to get cheap bulk gauze, wraps and bandage besides the usual horse places? We are going to be going through a boatload of that stuff:stars:


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've had some luck using a product called "Calm and Cool" for horses that have to be stalled and aren't used to it. It works better on some horses than others but it will take the edge off.


----------



## Otter

Drizler said:


> Does anyone know of any places online to get cheap bulk gauze, wraps and bandage besides the usual horse places? We are going to be going through a boatload of that stuff:stars:


Google search Hospital supply instead of Horse.

Best of luck to you both. Stall rest is hard. Get toys you can change up, hang empty milk jugs on different lengths of string. Make sure he has a window and if it's at all possible put up a temporary stall/shelter for him right in the middle of everything. Seriously - in your front yard if you can manage it. Somewhere as many people as possible have to walk past him max times per day and where he can _watch_ everything.
Hand walk him as much as the vet says is safe.
Do you have kids? Bribe them to do their homework sitting near him when the weather allows.


----------

